# Hardware > Ιδιοκατασκευές >  Κατασκευή ιστού 10 μέτρα

## veriotis

Η ανάγκη να περάσω το διώροφο σπίτι του γείτονα με ανάγκασε σε αυτή την κατασκευή .πώς σας φαίνεται?
Επάνω της φέρει ένα Dlink 900AP + και μια Omni αργότερα θα μπει και η κεραία της τηλεόρασης 

Για το αν έγινε γερή κατασκευή ; εδώ αντέχει εμένα ,μια κεραία δεν θα αντέξει

----------


## Billgout

Φιλική συμβουλή.... δε βάζεις ένα αντικεραυνικό (ειδικά όταν είσαι και 'συ επάνω  ::  )

κατ' τα τα άλλα εξαιρετική κατασκευή..... εύγε

----------


## papashark

marvelous !  ::

----------


## macstar

Θα στην έκανα παραγγελία αν την έφτιαχνες εμπορικά... ψψψ... καταπληκτική δουλειά... βέβαια... θα έπρεπε να "νοικιασω" και κάποιον να ανεβαίνει εκεί πάνω... γιατί εγώ νάυτης έκανα... όχι καταδρομέας (ή κοσμοναύτης...)...

Πάντως μπράβο!


Φιλικά,

Ανδρέας

----------


## socrates

Η φώτο που είσαι και 'συ πάνω είναι όλα τα λεφτά!  ::

----------


## john70

Πολύ καλή !!!

Θα ήθελα να κάνω 2 ερωτησούλες :

1.Τι επίτονα (διατομή) έχεις βάλει ?
2. Εαν το κάτω κομματι (πύργος) ειναι μονοκόματο 

Και πάλι Μπράβο !!!


ΥΓ. CB η V-U είναι η κάθετη δίπλα ?

----------


## veriotis

> 1.Τι επίτονα (διατομή) έχεις βάλει ?


Εάν εννοείς τι διάμετρο του σωλήνα είναι 6cm και στη βάση και το πάνω κομμάτι ,
Όλος ο σκελετός είναι μονοκόμματος κολλήθηκε κάτω , και το σηκώσαμε μαζί με την κεραία, επάνω ανέβηκα μόνο για να περάσω το dlink 

Η κεραία δίπλα είναι από το παλιό μου χόμπι CB πριν ανακαλύψω το PC

----------


## Cha0s

Κάπου είχα διαβάσει (το πιο πιθανό εδώ μέσα κάπου) ότι το νόμιμο όριο ένος ιστού στην ταράτσα είναι 4 μέτρα...

Αν όντως ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο δεν θα έχεις πρόβλημα; (θεωρήτικα...απλά για τα μάτια του κόσμου ότι είσαι νόμιμος μιλάω...)

----------


## john70

> 1.Τι επίτονα (διατομή) έχεις βάλει ?
> 
> 
> Εάν εννοείς τι διάμετρο του σωλήνα είναι 6cm και στη βάση και το πάνω κομμάτι ,
> Όλος ο σκελετός είναι μονοκόμματος κολλήθηκε κάτω , και το σηκώσαμε μαζί με την κεραία, επάνω ανέβηκα μόνο για να περάσω το dlink 
> 
> Η κεραία δίπλα είναι από το παλιό μου χόμπι CB πριν ανακαλύψω το PC


Καλησπέρα ,

Επίτονα , είναι τα συρματοσχοινα για το "δέσιμο"

----------


## veriotis

Το συρματόσκοινο είναι τις πλάκας με επικάλυψη πλαστικού ,αυτά που είναι για να κρεμάνε ρούχα. Το έβαλα για τα μάτια του κόσμου δεν χρειαζόταν 


Cha0s 
Και εγώ το διάβασα αυτό αλλά σε ένα χωρίο που με έχει συνηθίσει με περίεργες κατασκευές και που δεν γνωρίζει ότι το όριο είναι τα 3 μέτρα νομίζω δεν θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα, την δίπλα κεραία την έχω 5-6 χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα . Η μόνη παρατήρηση που με έκαναν ήταν αν το έκανα γερο όταν με είδαν επάνω  ::

----------


## Lewis

> Και εγώ το διάβασα αυτό αλλά σε ένα χωρίο που με έχει συνηθίσει με περίεργες κατασκευές και που δεν γνωρίζει ότι το όριο είναι τα 3 μέτρα νομίζω δεν θα έχω κάποιο πρόβλημα, την δίπλα κεραία την έχω 5-6 χρόνια χωρίς πρόβλημα . Η μόνη παρατήρηση που με έκαναν ήταν αν το έκανα γερο όταν με είδαν επάνω


Σε ποιό χωριό είσαι ακριβώς στην Βέροια...
Σκεφτόμουν ένα happening, όπου θα κάνουμε για μερικές ώρες, ένα _πραγματικά μακρυνό_ λίνκ..
και η Βέροια μου φαίνεται αρκετά μακρυά  ::

----------


## veriotis

Το χωριό λέγεται Άνω Ζερβοχορι (Ειρηνουπολης) βρίσκετε 15 χλμ από την Βέροια και 15 χλμ από την Νάουσα .έχω στη διάθεση μου και 3 διαφορετικές κεραίες για να δούμε αν δείτε καμία

Στην Αλεξάνδρεια που βρίσκεται ανάμεσα μας λειτουργεί ένας μεγάλος κόμβος κάποιας εταιρίας ,ίσος μας ενοχλήσει αυτό.

----------


## Lewis

> Το χωριό λέγεται Άνω Ζερβοχορι (Ειρηνουπολης) βρίσκετε 15 χλμ από την Βέροια και 15 χλμ από την Νάουσα .έχω στη διάθεση μου και 3 διαφορετικές κεραίες για να δούμε αν δείτε καμία
> 
> Στην Αλεξάνδρεια που βρίσκεται ανάμεσα μας λειτουργεί ένας μεγάλος κόμβος κάποιας εταιρίας ,ίσος μας ενοχλήσει αυτό.


Από Μακροχώρι δεξιά προς Φυτιά, Πατρίδα, κλπ ?
ή από Αλεξάνδρεια προς Βέροια ?

Είναι στον κάμπο, ή ψηλά ?

Εγώ σκεφτόμουνα μεγάλα πιάτα, σε κανα βουνό κοντά στην Θεσσαλονίκη (Χορτιάτης, Κουρί, κλπ), μια σύνδεση με βέροια και μιά με το ασύρματο μας... για να γίνει τζερτζελές για μερικές ώρες (που εμείς θα τρώμε κοψίδια σε παρακείμενη ταβέρνα)

Πλάκα δεν θάχει να οργανώναμε έναν Πανελλήνιο Διαγωνισμό για το μακρύτερο λίνκ ?
Βέβαια θα έπρεπε να επιτρέπονται διάφορα (πιάτα 3μ, ενισχυτές, κλπ..)
Σκοπός θα είναι να παρακάμψουμε την καμπυλότητα της γής, και όχι να γλυτώσουμε την κατσάδα του Παπασάρκ  ::

----------


## veriotis

Πριν το Μακροχώρι δεξια για 8 χλμ ,βρίσκομαι σε πεδιάδα.
Λίγο χλομό το βλέπω να κάνουμε κάτι από εδώ ,στην Βέροια που είναι λίγο πιο ψιλά ίσως τα καταφέρεται.
Σας εύχομαι να κάνετε πανελλήνιο ρεκόρ 
Και σίγουρα θα χρειαστούν μεγάλα πιάτα ,όσο για την κατσάδα του παπασαρκ 



> για να γίνει τζερτζελές για μερικές ώρες (που εμείς θα τρώμε κοψίδια σε παρακείμενη ταβέρνα)


πιστεύω πως θα κάνει τα στραβά μάτια

----------


## papashark

Θα με λαδώσουν με κανα κοψίδι  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Lewis

> Θα με λαδώσουν με κανα κοψίδι


επειδή έχουμε και ένα επίπεδο, στείλε φωτογραφία.

Αν είσαι κάτω από 100 κιλά και κάτω από 35, θα πάψω να σε σέβομαι και 8a grafw me greeklish !

μιλώντας σοβαρά τώρα....
ψάχνοντας σήμερα για το μακρύτερο λίνκ, εκτός από μια ιστορία με κάτι σουηδούς που αμόλησαν ένα στρατοσφαιρικό μπαλλόνι, βρήκα και κάτι Πολωνούς με ένα λίνκ 103 χλμ.

Αυτό που με εντυπωσίασε ήταν οι ..Πολωνέζες !
Μιλάω για τις κεραίες που κατασκευάζει ο χορηγός του happening, μια τοπική εταιρία. Οι Πολωνέζες φαίνονται καλές, και σε συμπαθητική τιμή..

Τους έστειλα μέηλ και ζήτησα μια καλύτερη τιμή για να πάρουμε 4-5 για τέστ..

Δείτε κι εσείς...
http://www.interline.pl/english/interline.php?s=price

----------


## Panos2000

> Τους έστειλα μέηλ και ζήτησα μια καλύτερη τιμή για να πάρουμε 4-5 για τέστ..
> 
> Δείτε κι εσείς...
> http://www.interline.pl/english/interline.php?s=price


Είναι πολύ ενδιαφέρουσες οι τιμές τους!
Ιδιαίτερα αυτή για τα feeders (μιας και ο Στέλιος εδώ δεν παίρνει μπροστά εύκολα  :: ) και των Sector.

Αν έχεις νεώτερα σε παρακαλώ μοιράσου τα εδώ!

----------


## papashark

To ένα από τα feeders που είσα ήταν ολόιδιο με της pounting.....

Αυτό που πρέπει να αρχίζουμε να παίζουμε είναι με ενιχυτές εισόδου, καθώς και κάρτες με ανεξάρτητες εισόδους/εξόδους (πχ cisco). O Stelios #1540 (που έχει φτιάξει πάνω από 100 feeders μέχρι σήμερα παρότι δεν παίρνει όπως λες εύκολα μπροστά, και χωρίς να είναι μαγαζί), έχει κάνει 17χλμ Link επάνω από όλη την αθήνα με κάτω από 30db εκπομπή.


Όσο αναφορά τον σεβασμό, περνάω το πρώτο κριτήριο κατά 22% και στο δεύτερο είμαι στο -5.7%......  ::   ::

----------


## racer

Εάν θέλω να βάλω laser link τότε ο ιστός μου θα πρέπει να είναι πάλι 4μ?

----------


## papashark

> Εάν θέλω να βάλω laser link τότε ο ιστός μου θα πρέπει να είναι πάλι 4μ?


Το νόμιμο όριο για ιστό χωρίς άδεια είναι τα 4 μέτρα. Αλλά δεν νομίζω ότι θα βάλει κανείς laser links στα 4 μέτρα, πως θα τα ευθιγραμμήσεις εκεί πάνω ? Άσε που με το παραμικρό αεράκι, λίγο να κουνιέτε ο ιστός, θα χάνεις το λινκ.....

----------


## racer

Εεεε, ιστός, πύργος, μικροδιαφορές ::

----------


## veriotis

Θα με ενδιέφερε και μένα να είχα μια πολωνέζα  ::  στον πύργο μου (PARABOLIC FEEDER)

----------

